# 5.1 System, wie am besten in kleinem Raum positionieren?



## Sweden1994 (27. Februar 2016)

Hallo!

Ich möchte in nächster Zeit mein Zimmer etwas umgestalten und es wird höchstwahrscheinlich ähnlich der angehängten neuen Skizze aufgestellt werden...
Die Skizze von den Maßen her bitte nicht ganz zu ernst nehmen, da ich diese nur kurz nachgemesen habe und derzeit der Schreibtisch noch gerade ist. Daher ist fast kein Platz zwischen Schreibtisch und Bett.
(Dafür ist jetzt die Seite wo sich die Balkontüre befindet fast ungenutzt, deswegen möchte ich einen Eck-Schreibtisch oder ähnliches um Platz zwischen Schreibtisch und Bett für meinen Sessel zu schaffen, um gerade auf den TV zu gucken...)

Zurzeit habe ich ein Teufel Concept E200 mit Decoderstation 3 in Betrieb. Der TV hängt an der Wand und darunter befindet sich ein kleiner Fernsehtisch welcher meine Konsolen usw. verstaut.
In der neuen Aufteilung sollte der TV ebenfalls wieder an die Wand und darunter ein TV Möbel mit ein paar Fächern für meine Spielkonsolen, den Verstärker, usw...
Welche Möglichkeit habe ich um das Optimum aus meinem Raum rauszuholen, für ein neues 5.1 System? (Lieber wäre mir 6 oder 7.1 aber ich glaube das wird mit diesem Zimmer nicht realisierbar werden... )
Ein neues System habe ich derzeit überhaupt noch nicht ausgesucht, da ich zuerst einmal die Positionierung festlegen möchte. (Falls jemand Vorschläge hat, was AV-Receiver bzw. Lautsprecher für meinen Raum betrifft, bin ich für jede Hilfe dankbar!   )

Die neuen Lautsprecher sollten aufjedenfall klanglich eine andere Dimension sein und auch mit einem "echten" AV-Verstärker betrieben werden. Es können auch gerne Standlautsprecher sein, falls sich so etwas für meinen Raum anbietet.
Die Positionierung der Frontlautsprecher bzw. Center und Subwoofer sollten (denke ich) in etwa passen, jedoch weiß ich nicht wohin bzw. in welcher Höhe dann die Rear-Lautsprecher montiert werden müssen?!
Hättet ihr eine Idee wie mein neues System positioniert werden soll und welche Möglichkeiten ich habe um klanglich besser zu fahren? (Budget hätte ich so mit ca. 1500€ für alle LS + Verstärker gerechnet, falls das reicht?)

mfg und vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2016)

Wie in Bild 2 wäre es natürlich möglich, bei dem Sub muss man schauen wo er passender steht. Man sollte auch schon mit guten Regalboxen gute Ergebnisse erzielen. Man könnte zb. als Center den DALI Zensor Vokal nehmen und 2 x die Dali Zensor 1 ( jeweils ein Paar ) + Pioneer VSX-830 womit man schon leben könnte. Als Sub könnte man zb. dazu den Yamaha YST SW 030 nehmen. Damit wäre man bei knapp 1300 Merkel Taler + Strippen und sonstiges Kabelmaterial und Stecker


----------



## Sweden1994 (28. Februar 2016)

Müsste ich dann die Rear-LS auf an der Wand montieren (aufhänen oder ein kleins Podest bauen) und diese dann so in etwa wie auf dem Bild anordnen? Wenn ja, wie hoch müssen die dann in etwa hängen da der rechte über dem Bett montiert werden würde...


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2016)

Sweden1994 schrieb:


> Müsste ich dann die Rear-LS auf an der Wand montieren (aufhänen oder ein kleins Podest bauen) und diese dann so in etwa wie auf dem Bild anordnen? Wenn ja, wie hoch müssen die dann in etwa hängen da der rechte über dem Bett montiert werden würde...



Also, ich persönlich habe für die "hinteren" Lautsprecher Regalboxen mit ca 20x20cm Standfläche an Wandhalterungen von Vogel dran, und dann wiederum ca 1,5m von meiner Sitzposition weg auf einer Höhe von ca 1,8m, und die Boxen sind dann zur Sitzposition ausgerichtet (zeigen also auch etwas nach unten). Das funktioniert bei mir sehr gut. Wenn zB ein Auto von "links hinten" nach "vorne" fliegt, hört sich es wirklich korrekt an und nicht so, als käme es aus der linken oberen Ecke und würde nach unten fahren  

Es gibt auch zB von Canton etwas flachere Boxen, die direkt an die Wand drankommen. Da kann es aber sein, dass es nicht so gut funktioniert, da die dann nach vorne strahlen, also an Deinem Sessel vorbei, da du ja vermutlich eher an der Wand sitzen wirst und nicht den Sessel mitten in den Raum stellst, oder? 

Den Sub wiederum würde ich nicht in oder auf ein Möbelstück stellen. D.h. vlt musst du das TV-Rack kürzen oder ersetzen. Oder aber du verzichtest auf den Sub, denn der bringt halt noch "wumms" untenrum, aber ohne Sub ist es bei weitem nicht so, dass du "keinen Bass" hast. 

Vor allem mit Standboxen könntest du durch deren Volumen bei einem festen Budget X durchaus Wumms bekommen, der den Sub unnötig macht. Zumindest wenn du beim Sub keinen für 200€ oder teurer nehmen wolltest bzw. den Teufel weiterverwenden willst. Es kann aber sein, dass bei Deinem Raum die Standboxen nicht optimal sind - die sollten auch ein Stück von der Wand wegstehen. ICH hab da ca 4m Platz zwischen TV-Wand und Couch-Wand, habe mir neulich Standboxen geholt, und es klappt wunderbar. Klingt auch besser als wenn ich gleichteure Regelboxen genommen hätte, wobei die Standboxen auch ein echtes Angebot waren, also wirklich günstig als Wochenendangebot und nicht nur "300€ statt UVP 500€", und die UVP hat eh nie eine Sau verlangt   

Mein kleiner 150€-Sub, den ich schon vorher hatte, bringt nur ganz ganz wenig "mehr Bass" als es die Standboxen selber schaffen, der wäre also nicht zwingend nötig. Bei meinen alten, durchaus ordentlichen Regalboxen war der Sub deutlich wichtiger, da fehlte richtig viel ohne Sub, obwohl ich auf der anderen Seite auch jahrelang nichts vermisst hab und erst durch den Sub dann gemerkt hab, dass da noch "mehr" geht. Die Regalboxen sind wiederum nun die, die ich an der hinteren Wand hab. 


Kurz: es kann sein, dass Standboxen bei Dir Sinn machen und gut klingen, es kann aber auch sein, dass du doch lieber mit Regalboxen fährst... das ist echt schwer von außen zu sagen.  


Die Dali Zensor hatte ich auch mal auf dem Kiecker, aber was mich wahnsinnig stört ist die Tatsache, dass der Center so vergleichsweise teuer ist. Das sollte an sich nicht sein, dass EIN Center so viel kostet wie ein PAAR der zugehörigen Regalboxen. Bei vielen anderen Hersteller-Boxenserien kostet der zu 300€-Regalboxen (Paar) passende Center eher 170-230€.


----------



## Sweden1994 (28. Februar 2016)

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort!
Irgendwie bin ich derzeit am liebäugeln mit Nubert Lautsprecher, weil ich so viele Positive Berichte über diese lese. Jedoch sind die halt wirklich bei ca. 1100€ aufwärts und dann müsste halt ein passender AV-Receiver mit ca. 400€ ins Budget...
Weiß von euch jemand, wie gut Nubert im Vergleich zu z.B. Canton, Heco oder Magnat Lautsprecher sind?
Ein Subwoofer ist für mich Pflicht, da ich es liebe wenn z.B. eine Rakete vorbeizischt und es richtig Wummst  Der Subwoofer wird jedoch nicht in einem Rack oder ähnlichem betrieben wie es auf der Skizze aussieht, sondern der wird frei am Boden stehen. Das TV Rack wird wahrscheinlich nichts anderes, als ein paar Fächer wo meine 5 Konsolen und der Verstärker Platz finden werden... XD
Ich habe gerade nachgemessen und ich werde ca. 2,5 vom Center wegsitzen. Links+Rechts werden es dann etwas mehr sein, da diese ja etwas weiter außen stehen.
Was mir aufjedenfall wichtig wäre, wenn ich jetzt z.B. Battlefield 4 spiele, dann muss ich mich wirklich wie im Schlachtfeld hineinversetzt fühlen also dementsprechend Wumms dahinter sein  
Das bringt mein jetziges Teufel auch schon gut hin, aber klanglich sollte bei den neuen Lautsprechern doch eine Steigerung vorhanden sein.

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2016)

Naja, Nubert:

Center Center-Lautsprecher nuBox CS-413 von Nubert  260€
Front 2x Regallautsprecher nuBox 313 von Nubert  320€
Für die Wand hinten 2x Wandlautsprecher nuBox WS-1 3 von Nubert  300€ 

Oder Front auch die hier Regallautsprecher nuJubilee 4  von Nubert  480€.

Das sind dann knappe 900€ mit den günstigeren Frontboxen und 1040€ mit den teureren Frontboxen. Du MUSST ja nicht auch nen Nubert-Sub dazunehmen, denn die sind schon beim Einstieg ziemlich teuer. Nicht "zu teuer" für die Leistung, aber ob der normale Konsument für ein Set aus fünf Boxen für 1000€ wirklich mindestens einen 390€-Sub braucht, wage ich zu bezweifeln...


----------



## Venom89 (28. Februar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Es gibt auch zB von Canton etwas flachere Boxen, die direkt an die Wand drankommen. Da kann es aber sein, dass es nicht so gut funktioniert, da die dann nach vorne strahlen, also an Deinem Sessel vorbei, da du ja vermutlich eher an der Wand sitzen wirst und nicht den Sessel mitten in den Raum stellst, oder?



Das ist relativ egal. Direkt auf den Hörplatz sollte man bei geringem abstand nicht ausrichten. Hinten soll es ja diffus klingen.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Oder aber du verzichtest auf den Sub, denn der bringt halt noch "wumms" untenrum, aber ohne Sub ist es bei weitem nicht so, dass du "keinen Bass" hast.



Primär geht es bei einem Sub nicht um "wumms" sondern um das erweitern des Tiefganges. 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Vor allem mit Standboxen könntest du durch deren Volumen bei einem festen Budget X durchaus Wumms bekommen, der den Sub unnötig macht.



Volumen hat nicht zwingend was mit Tiefbassfahigkeit zu tun. Da spielen andere wichtige Faktoren noch mit rein.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Zumindest wenn du beim Sub keinen für 200€ oder teurer nehmen wolltest bzw. den Teufel weiterverwenden willst.



Gute Subwoofer fangen evtl bei 200€ an. Was auch logisch sein sollte wenn man mal darüber nach denkt .



Herbboy schrieb:


> Es kann aber sein, dass bei Deinem Raum die Standboxen nicht optimal sind - die sollten auch ein Stück von der Wand wegstehen.



Kommt meist auf die Box an, jedoch würde ich in dem Preisbereich nicht auf Standlautsprecher setzen.




Herbboy schrieb:


> ICH hab da ca 4m Platz zwischen TV-Wand und Couch-Wand, habe mir neulich Standboxen geholt, und es klappt wunderbar. Klingt auch besser als wenn ich gleichteure Regelboxen genommen hätte,



Was hast du denn im Vergleich gehört?



Herbboy schrieb:


> wobei die Standboxen auch ein echtes Angebot waren, also wirklich günstig als Wochenendangebot und nicht nur "300€ statt UVP 500€", und die UVP hat eh nie eine Sau verlangt



Hörst du endlich mal mit dem UVP Zeug auf 




Herbboy schrieb:


> Kurz: es kann sein, dass Standboxen bei Dir Sinn machen und gut klingen, es kann aber auch sein, dass du doch lieber mit Regalboxen fährst... das ist echt schwer von außen zu sagen.



Das ist eigentlich ganz einfach zu sagen. 

1. vom Budget würde ich Standboxen ausschließen.

2. geht es bei ihm primär um Spiel und Film daher fährt er mit regallautsprechern + Sub besser.




Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Dali Zensor hatte ich auch mal auf dem Kiecker, aber was mich wahnsinnig stört ist die Tatsache, dass der Center so vergleichsweise teuer ist. Das sollte an sich nicht sein, dass EIN Center so viel kostet wie ein PAAR der zugehörigen Regalboxen. Bei vielen anderen Hersteller-Boxenserien kostet der zu 300€-Regalboxen (Paar) passende Center eher 170-230€.



Das ist eigentlich immer so. Wenn das einem nicht passt kann man auch noch einen Regallautsprecher dazu packen.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Naja, Nubert:
> 
> Center Center-Lautsprecher nuBox CS-413 von Nubert  260€
> Front 2x Regallautsprecher nuBox 313 von Nubert  320€
> ...



Front bitte immer einheitlich, das passen die Nujubilee nicht rein.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Das sind dann knappe 900€ mit den günstigeren Frontboxen und 1040€ mit den teureren Frontboxen. Du MUSST ja nicht auch nen Nubert-Sub dazunehmen, denn die sind schon beim Einstieg ziemlich teuer. Nicht "zu teuer" für die Leistung, aber ob der normale Konsument für ein Set aus fünf Boxen für 1000€ wirklich mindestens einen 390€-Sub braucht, wage ich zu bezweifeln...



Warum ist der Sub denn so "Teuer"? Evtl weil dort noch ein Aktivmodul verbaut ist? 

Natürlich kann man auch einen anderen Hersteller nehmen beim Sub, jedoch wird es dort auch nicht viel günstiger.

Ein Sub sollte nicht nur Krach machen (wumms)
Sondern primär die Restlichen Lautsprecher im Tiefbass unterstützen. Und das wenn es geht auch präzise mit weitreichendem Tiefgang. Und genau das kann nicht jeder


@TE

Hättest du evtl mal ein paar Fotos? Dann kann man sich das besser vorstellen.


----------



## Sweden1994 (28. Februar 2016)

Wie Venom89 geschrieben hat, ist mein Einsatzgebiet wirklich Film/normales Fernsehen und Gaming. Klar werde ich auch hin und wieder etwas Musik damit hören, aber ich hoffe das Musikhören mit so einem Set ebenfalls Spaß macht?! 
Würde so ein Subwoofer ausreichen zu den oben genannten Lautsprechern? Aktiv-Subwoofer nuBox AW-443 von Nubert
Da dieser ja Aktiv ist, wie müsste ich den dann mit dem AV-Receiver verbinden? Oder wäre da generell ein passiver Subwoofer besser wenn ich sowieso das ganze über einen AV-Receiver betreiben möchte?

mfg und vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!!!


----------



## Venom89 (28. Februar 2016)

Sweden1994 schrieb:


> Wie Venom89 geschrieben hat, ist mein Einsatzgebiet wirklich Film/normales Fernsehen und Gaming. Klar werde ich auch hin und wieder etwas Musik damit hören, aber ich hoffe das Musikhören mit so einem Set ebenfalls Spaß macht?!



Aber natürlich . Perfekt ein und aufgestellt besser als billige Standboxen 



Sweden1994 schrieb:


> Würde so ein Subwoofer ausreichen zu den oben genannten Lautsprechern? Aktiv-Subwoofer nuBox AW-443 von Nubert
> Da dieser ja Aktiv ist, wie müsste ich den dann mit dem AV-Receiver verbinden? Oder wäre da generell ein passiver Subwoofer besser wenn ich sowieso das ganze über einen AV-Receiver betreiben möchte?



Ja der 443 würde gut ausreichen.

kannst ja mal versuchen einen passiven zu finden .

Der würde an den PRE OUT Sub von deinem AVR kommen. 



Hast du dir denn schon Lautsprecher angehört? Generell sollte man immer probehören gehen.

Ich habe hier auch Nubert Lautsprecher stehen, jedoch hat jeder einen anderen Geschmack.


----------



## Sweden1994 (28. Februar 2016)

Hallo!
Ich habe mir mal kleine Heco Onyx Satelliten Lautsprecher, und 1x Magnat bzw. 1x Heco Standlautsprecher beim Händler angehört. Preislich lagen die Standlautsprecher bei ca. 1000-1500€ (Set) und die kleinen Heco bei ca. 400-500€ (ebenfalls ein Set).
Die Sets klangen jetzt nicht schlecht, aber P/L Verhältnis war meiner Meinung nach zu hoch, deshalb würde ich mir keines davon kaufen.
Nubert habe ich persönlich noch nie gehört, jedoch lese ich fast nur positives über die Lautsprecher was die Test bei Area-DVD und Audivision betrifft.  (In diversen Foren werden die ebenfalls sehr gelobt)
Gegen Teufel LS hätte ich eigentlich auch nichts auszusetzen, jedoch lese ich in letzter Zeit ziemlich viel negatives was die Qualität der Lautsprecher anbelangt.
Um nochmals zur Positionierung der Lautsprecher zurückzukehren: Die Lautsprecher werden ja etwas schräg und zum Sessel nach unten gerichtet an der Wand montiert bzw. auf einem Podest welches an der Wand hängt, raufgestellt.
Wären da die WS-13 oder normale 303 bzw. 313 besser?

mfg


----------



## Venom89 (28. Februar 2016)

Sweden1994 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich habe mir mal kleine Heco Onyx Satelliten Lautsprecher, und 1x Magnat bzw. 1x Heco Standlautsprecher beim Händler angehört. Preislich lagen die Standlautsprecher bei ca. 1000-1500€ (Set) und die kleinen Heco bei ca. 400-500€ (ebenfalls ein Set).



Deswegen sage ich ja, probehören! Am besten Zuhause . Magnat würde ich zB komplett außen vor lassen. Die Verarbeitung ist für mich mehr als Mangelhaft.



Sweden1994 schrieb:


> Die Sets klangen jetzt nicht schlecht, aber P/L Verhältnis war meiner Meinung nach zu hoch, deshalb würde ich mir keines davon kaufen.
> Nubert habe ich persönlich noch nie gehört, jedoch lese ich fast nur positives über die Lautsprecher was die Test bei Area-DVD und Audivision betrifft.  (In diversen Foren werden die ebenfalls sehr gelobt)



Die Tests kannst du getrost ignorieren 



Sweden1994 schrieb:


> Gegen Teufel LS hätte ich eigentlich auch nichts auszusetzen, jedoch lese ich in letzter Zeit ziemlich viel negatives was die Qualität der Lautsprecher anbelangt.



Teufel ist schon lange nicht mehr zu empfehlen. 



Sweden1994 schrieb:


> Um nochmals zur Positionierung der Lautsprecher zurückzukehren: Die Lautsprecher werden ja etwas schräg und zum Sessel nach unten gerichtet an der Wand montiert bzw. auf einem Podest welches an der Wand hängt, raufgestellt.
> Wären da die WS-13 oder normale 303 bzw. 313 besser?
> 
> mfg



Du kannst zB die 303 nehmen, Ca 1m über deinem Kopf auf eine wandhalterung montieren und diese auf den Center ausrichten.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2016)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Was hast du denn im Vergleich gehört?


 einige Regalboxen für 150-250€/Stück, weiß nicht mehr, welche alle es waren. 




> Hörst du endlich mal mit dem UVP Zeug auf


 ich hab jetzt grad WEGEN Dir klipp und klar erläutert, was ich meine, nämlich dass die UVP absoluter Quatsch ist - und nun raffst du es wieder nicht und stellt einen als Idiot dar...  AAARRGGHHH!!!    zum heulen...  





> Das ist eigentlich ganz einfach zu sagen.
> 
> 1. vom Budget würde ich Standboxen ausschließen.


 und ICH nicht, aus eigener Erfahrung. Tja, kann man nix machen... 




> Warum ist der Sub denn so "Teuer"? Evtl weil dort noch ein Aktivmodul verbaut ist?


 ich hab keine Ahnung, warum, aber es gibt etliche aktive Subs zwischen 200 und 300 Euro, die den meisten Leuten völlig reichen. Mir reicht sogar mein Yamaha für 130€. Klar hat ein teurer Sub seine Vorteile, aber irgendwo muss man sich auch fragen: soll man wegen des besseren Tiefgangs wirklich dafür bei den Boxen 200-300€ weniger ausgeben? Wenn der Nubert jetzt nur wegen dieses Moduls so viel kostet, aber nicht besser klingt als einer für 250€, würde ich den erst recht nicht nehmen  



> Ein Sub sollte nicht nur Krach machen (wumms)


 das meinte ich gar nicht mit Wumms. Ich meinte eher, dass auch die tiefen Töne, die bis in den Magen gehen, zB bei Filmen mit Explosionen usw., merkbarer und "besser" werden, eben der Tiefgang. "Wumms" wie DU ihn meinst haben viele Boxen auch ganz ohne Sub.


----------



## Venom89 (29. Februar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt grad WEGEN Dir klipp und klar erläutert, was ich meine, nämlich dass die UVP absoluter Quatsch ist - und nun raffst du es wieder nicht und stellt einen als Idiot dar...  AAARRGGHHH!!!    zum heulen...



Das war ein Spaß 




Herbboy schrieb:


> und ICH nicht, aus eigener Erfahrung. Tja, kann man nix machen...


Es macht in diesem Fall absolut keinen Sinn auf Standlautsprecher zu setzen!



Herbboy schrieb:


> ich hab keine Ahnung, warum, aber es gibt etliche aktive Subs zwischen 200 und 300 Euro, die den meisten Leuten völlig reichen. Mir reicht sogar mein Yamaha für 130€. Klar hat ein teurer Sub seine Vorteile, aber irgendwo muss man sich auch fragen: soll man wegen des besseren Tiefgangs wirklich dafür bei den Boxen 200-300€ weniger ausgeben?



Wenn es um "reichen geht kann man auch ein billiges Logitech oder Teufel der holen. Ich kann nur Empfehlungen aussprechen und ich hatte schon etliche Subs und Lautsprecher in verschiedensten Preisklassen und Kombinationen.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn der Nubert jetzt nur wegen dieses Moduls so viel kostet, aber nicht besser klingt als einer für 250€, würde ich den erst recht nicht nehmen



Du solltest evtl erstmal googeln was ein Aktivmodul ist 



Herbboy schrieb:


> das meinte ich gar nicht mit Wumms. Ich meinte eher, dass auch die tiefen Töne, die bis in den Magen gehen, zB bei Filmen mit Explosionen usw., merkbarer und "besser" werden, eben der Tiefgang. "Wumms" wie DU ihn meinst haben viele Boxen auch ganz ohne Sub.



Ich habe doch eben deine Definition von Bass gemeint . Wenn man keinen Tiefgang kennt kann man diesen nicht vermissen. Es bleibt nur der Gedanke "könnte es noch besser sein?" 



Und nochmal:
In seinem Anwendungsbereich: Games und Filme, ist er mit einer Kombi aus Kompaktlautsprechern + 1 oder 2 Subs wesentlich besser beraten. Er hätte 0 Vorteile durch die Nutzung von Standlautsprechern.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Februar 2016)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Das war ein Spaß


 das hab ich mir gedacht, aber das weiß aber der Leser hier nicht  




> Es macht in diesem Fall absolut keinen Sinn auf Standlautsprecher zu setzen!


 habe ich auch nicht gesagt. Ich habe nur gesagt, dass es durchaus passen/gefallen KANN. Das muss man halt ausprobieren oder sich gleich entscheiden, es sein zu lassen. 




> Wenn es um "reichen geht kann man auch ein billiges Logitech oder Teufel der holen. Ich kann nur Empfehlungen aussprechen und ich hatte schon etliche Subs und Lautsprecher in verschiedensten Preisklassen und Kombinationen.


 und bei Boxen für um die 150-200€/Stück war ein 400€-Sub SO viel besser, dass du den für 200-250€ sao richtig mies fandest? Es geht halt auch um das Gesamtbudget. 200€ mehr für nen Sub heißt wiederum, dass du bei den Boxen je 50€ weniger hast, oder für die Fronboxen je 100€ weniger. Das muss man eben bedenken. 



> Du solltest evtl erstmal googeln was ein Aktivmodul ist


 ich meine ich weiß, was das ist. Das ist doch eine "Tafel", durch die man u.a. bei Bedarf auch die Lautsprecher-Anschlüsse des Receivers mit dem Sub verbinden kann und die Lautsprecher an den Sub macht, und der Sub hat dann einen eigenen Trennfrequenzregler - oder nicht? Wenn so ein Teil den Sub nun 100-200€ teurer macht als einen gleichguten, der halt "nur" nen Volumeregler und einen Mono-Eingang hat, würde ich den günstigeren nehmen   denn Trennfrequenz kann man ja auch am AVR einstellen, und ein typischer Einsteiger/Mittelklasse-AVR hat ja eben auch extra nen Chinch-Sub-Out.


----------



## Icedaft (29. Februar 2016)

Ein Subwoofer benötigt eine Endstufe. Da der überwiegende Teil der AVRs keine eingebaute Subwooferendstufe beinhalten, leiten diese lediglich das (gefilterte) Signal an den Sub weiter, welcher es dann selbst mittels der eingebauten Endstufe verstärkt.

Passiv-Subs finden im Heimhifi so gut wie keine Verwendung, da hierzu eine externe Endstufe mit Aktivweiche notwendig wäre.


----------



## Venom89 (29. Februar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> habe ich auch nicht gesagt. Ich habe nur gesagt, dass es durchaus passen/gefallen KANN. Das muss man halt ausprobieren oder sich gleich entscheiden, es sein zu lassen.



Für das Geld bekommt man wesentlich bessere kompakt als Standlautsprecher. 



Herbboy schrieb:


> und bei Boxen für um die 150-200€/Stück war ein 400€-Sub SO viel besser, dass du den für 200-250€ sao richtig mies fandest? Es geht halt auch um das Gesamtbudget. 200€ mehr für nen Sub heißt wiederum, dass du bei den Boxen je 50€ weniger hast, oder für die Fronboxen je 100€ weniger. Das muss man eben bedenken.



Du rechnest zu viel . Ja gerade im unteren preis Segment sind die Unterschiede gravierend.  



Herbboy schrieb:


> ich meine ich weiß, was das ist. Das ist doch eine "Tafel", durch die man u.a. bei Bedarf auch die Lautsprecher-Anschlüsse des Receivers mit dem Sub verbinden kann und die Lautsprecher an den Sub macht, und der Sub hat dann einen eigenen Trennfrequenzregler - oder nicht? Wenn so ein Teil den Sub nun 100-200€ teurer macht als einen gleichguten, der halt "nur" nen Volumeregler und einen Mono-Eingang hat, würde ich den günstigeren nehmen   denn Trennfrequenz kann man ja auch am AVR einstellen, und ein typischer Einsteiger/Mittelklasse-AVR hat ja eben auch extra nen Chinch-Sub-Out.



Das ist einfach nur der Verstärker des Subs. Ein vernünftiges Aktiv Modul kostet Geld, ein vernünftiges Chassi kostet Geld und gerade ein gut konstruiertes Gehäuse kostet! Das funktioniert nicht für unter 200€. Selbst als Selbstbau ist dies schwer umzusetzen wenn es dann auch noch ansehnlich sein soll.


----------



## soth (29. Februar 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> *Passiv-Subs* finden im Heimhifi so gut wie keine Verwendung, da hierzu eine externe Endstufe mit *Aktivweiche* notwendig wäre.


Finde den Fehler.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Ein vernünftiges Aktiv  Modul kostet Geld, ein vernünftiges Chassi kostet Geld und gerade ein  gut konstruiertes Gehäuse kostet!


Vernünftige Chassis gibt es schon für kleines Geld, in Maßenabnahme für noch weniger. Das gleiche trifft auf Aktivmodule zu.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Februar 2016)

@Icedraft: ich rede ja von Subs mit Endstufe. Ich dachte jetzt nur, dass mit dem Ausdruck "Aktivpanel" noch die ganzen weiteren Anschlüsse und so weiter gemeint seien, denn Venom schrieb ja auf die Frage, warum der billigste Nubert-Sub so viel kostet, ja "_Evtl weil dort noch ein Aktivmodul verbaut ist_", das klingt, als sei das unter 350-400€ nicht üblich, also dachte ich, es ginge um Panels von aktiven Subs, die deutlich mehr als nur Volume und Mono-In bieten. Dann ist die Begründung von Venom aber eben Quatsch ist, wenn damit einfach "nur" gemeint ist, DASS der Sub eine Endstufe hat, denn das haben auch etliche Subs weit unter 400€. Im Gegenteil: ich tu mich sogar schwer, PASSIVE Subs zu finden unter 400€... ^^   der Preisvergleich listet 150 aktive vs lächerliche 10 passive...   





> Das ist einfach nur der Verstärker des Subs. Ein vernünftiges Aktiv Modul kostet Geld, ein vernünftiges Chassi kostet Geld und gerade ein gut konstruiertes Gehäuse kostet! Das funktioniert nicht für unter 200€. Selbst als Selbstbau ist dies schwer umzusetzen wenn es dann auch noch ansehnlich sein soll.


 Naja, das ist aber dann auch eine Sache der persönlichen Anforderungen und des Geschmacks. Viele kommen ja auch ganz OHNE Sub aus. Und auch wenn ein Sub für 400€ viel besser als einer für 200€ ist, stellt sich die Frage, ob es einem das wert ist. Ansonsten kannst du immer mehr und mehr und mehr ausgeben... besser geht es immer. Es gibt garantiert auch "Freaks" die selbst dich zusammenstauchen und behaupten würden, dass die von Dir als "ausreichend" bezeichneten Subs "Schrott" sind    ich tue mich aber echt schwer, weil ich weiß, wie ordentlich Subs für "nur" um die 250€ klingen, dass man so viel für einen Sub ausgeben soll, wenn man bei den Boxen wiederum eher günstige wählt. Natürlich darf der Sub nicht so mies sein, dass es "wummert" und "scheppert", das ist klar.


*edit* jetzt postest du selber in nem anderen Thread nen Sub für "nur" 250€, den Klipsch  - geht also DOCH "günstig" , oder wie? ^^  so einer wäre doch für Boxen zu je 150-250€ nicht unpassend, oder?


----------



## JPW (29. Februar 2016)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Ein vernünftiges Aktiv Modul kostet Geld, ein vernünftiges Chassi kostet Geld und gerade ein gut konstruiertes Gehäuse kostet! Das funktioniert nicht für unter 200€. Selbst als Selbstbau ist dies schwer umzusetzen wenn es dann auch noch ansehnlich sein soll.



Im DIY Bereich sind subwoofer ja wohl am einfachsten zu bauen...

Habe nicht ohne Grund einen Mivoc Sub Awm 12 hier stehen. Besseres Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis geht nicht. Modul und Chassis unter 200.

Klar wenn man das Gehäuse sehr hochwertig will ist es auch aufwendig und nochmal etwas teuerer. Aber normalerweise ist der Klang ja wichtiger und mir reicht eine einfache schwarz lackierte MDF Kiste...


----------



## Icedaft (29. Februar 2016)

soth schrieb:


> Finde den Fehler.
> 
> Vernünftige Chassis gibt es schon für kleines Geld, in Maßenabnahme für noch weniger. Das gleiche trifft auf Aktivmodule zu.



Dann mach vor wie Du eine gute Passivweiche (LP regelbar zw. 120 und 50Hz,Einstellbarer Flankensteilheit 6, 12dB oder 24dB inkl. regelbarem Subsonicfilter und Phasenregelung) konstruierst... Und das für kleines Geld. Das wären für mich die Grundvoraussetzungen für einen guten Sub.


----------



## Sweden1994 (29. Februar 2016)

Hi nochmals,

also so wie ich mich kenne, brauche ich einen Subwoofer!   Ohne fehlt mir etwas...
Wenn der Subwoofer aktiv ist, was genau muss dann mein AV-Receiver können bzw. welche Anschlüsse muss er alles haben? Beim derzeitigen Teufel steuere ich alle meine Systeme einzeln über Optisch an und schalte über einen Verteiler um.
Folgende Geräte werden angeschlossen: TV, PS4, PS3, Xbox One, Xbox 360 und eventuell die Xbox 1 Classic über Optisch.
@Venom89: ich habe mir fast gedacht, das du mir keine Magnat empfehlst. Ich persönlich werde mir sowieso keine Magnat kaufen, da mir einfach das P/L nicht gefällt und der Ton ist jetzt auch nicht gerade der Hammer (bei dem von mir probegehörten System).
Welche Alternativen Marken gibt es den zu Nubert? 

mfg und vielen Dank für eure ausführlichen Antworten!


----------



## soth (29. Februar 2016)

Du benötigst einen A/V-Receiver mit mindestens den Eingängen von deinen Geräten, also mindestens 4 HDMI IN (PS3/4, Xbox One/360) und einem HDMI Out (TV). Ein oder zwei Toslinkanschlüsse bieten die meisten AVR.
Gute Lautsprecherhersteller gibt es viele Heco, Canton, Dali, Klipsch, KEF, ... 



Icedaft schrieb:


> Dann mach vor wie Du eine gute Passivweiche (LP regelbar zw. 120 und 50Hz,Einstellbarer Flankensteilheit 6, 12dB oder 24dB inkl. regelbarem Subsonicfilter und Phasenregelung) konstruierst... Und das für kleines Geld. Das wären für mich die Grundvoraussetzungen für einen guten Sub.


Du hast es nicht verstanden. Wenn man einem unbeschalteten Subwoofer eine Aktivweiche vorschaltet ist es ein Aktivsubwoofer, kein Passivwoofer.
Bei Passivkonstrukten liegt die Weiche *hinter* dem Verstärker. 

Für mich benötigt ein guter Subwoofer keine der von dir aufgezählten Funktionen, das macht alles der AVR, sogar besser als eine olle Weiche in einem Aktivmodul.


----------



## Sweden1994 (29. Februar 2016)

Ihr verwirrt mich mit euren Subwoofern XD
Welcher ist jetzt für mich am besten geeignet? Am liebsten möchte ich das komplette System von einem Hersteller, damit das ganze perfekt abgestimmt ist.
Blöde Frage: Ist ein passiver Subwoofer nicht einfach mit einem Chinch-Kabel am AV-Receiver angeschlossen? Wie genau wird dann ein aktiver Subwoofer am Receiver angeschlossen bzw. was genau ist der Vorteil?!
Das mit dem Probehören ist bei mir folgendes Problem: In meiner umgebung finde ich keine Händler die Canton/Heco/ usw. anbieten. (Media Markt oder Saturn mal ausgenommen, aber bei denen Probehören ist immer so eine Sache...)
Klipsch und KEF wird demnächst probegehört.


soth schrieb:


> Du benötigst einen A/V-Receiver mit mindestens den Eingängen von deinen Geräten, also mindestens 4 HDMI IN (PS3/4, Xbox One/360) und einem HDMI Out (TV). Ein oder zwei Toslinkanschlüsse bieten die meisten AVR.



Das heißt ich brauche auch nur ein HDMI Kabel zum TV und Optisch bleibt komplett unangetastet?


----------



## Icedaft (29. Februar 2016)

Richtig, Bild und Ton werden gleichsam über HDMI übertragen.
@Sorh: Man redet von den gleichen Dingen, sollte sich aber über die Begrifflichkeiten einig werden...  . Ich habe mich lange Jahre mit Carhifi befasst und sowohl aktive als auch passive Systeme gehabt. Passiv: Radio - Verstärker - Passivweiche - Chassis. Aktiv: Radio - Aktivweiche - Verstärker - Chassis. Ein unbeschaltetes Chassis macht an einer Aktivweiche genau nichts, da die Verstärkung fehlt und sich das ganze auch so nicht anschließen lässt - die Aktweiche gibt das Signal meist über Cinch oder einem ähnlichen Anschluss aus, welcher mit dem Verstärker verbunden wird und von da das verstärkte Signal per Lautsprecherkabel an das Chassis weitergibt. Der Begriff
Aktiv/Passiv findet aber im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch auch Verwendung bei der Unterscheidung zwischen Subwoofern  mit oder ohne eingebauten Verstärker.


----------



## Sweden1994 (29. Februar 2016)

Und wie werden die jeweiligen Systeme( Aktiv/Passiv Subwoofer) mit dem AVR verbuden? Benötige ich dann einen bestimmten AVR oder ist das egal ob Aktiv oder Passiv?
Gibt es klangtechnisch bei der wiedergabe über den AVR einen Vorteil bzw. Nachteil bei Aktiv bzw. Passiv?

mfg


----------



## Icedaft (29. Februar 2016)

Vergiss das, das war ein für das Thema unnötiger Diskurs von Soth und mir... AVR mit den passenden Ein- und Ausgängen aussuchen. Der Preisklasse der übrigen Komponenten entsprechenden Sub mit eingebauter Endstufe auswählen und am Sub-Out des AVR anschließen.


----------



## Sweden1994 (29. Februar 2016)

AVR-X12  W | Upgrade your Home Cinema setup - Denon
So einer in etwa?
Was mich nur etwas stutzig macht, der kann kein Dolby Proglogic II. (Kann sogar mein Teufel-System)
Wenn ich jetzt z.B. Das Erste ansehe und da läuft nur Stereo-Ton, kann ich den Stereo-Klang dann auf alle LS aufteilen? (Also eben Prologic II oder wie auch immer die es nennen mögen)
Falls ja, was passiert wenn ich z.B. von Das Erste (Stereo Sendung) auf ZDF schalte und da gerade eine Sendung läuft die "echtes" Dolby 5.1 ausstrahlt? Erkennt der Verstärker das und schaltet das Prologic II dann aus und wechselt auf 5.1 oder ist das irgendwie gemischt? (War bei meinem jetzigen Teufel so, da leuchteten dann DD5.1 und Prologic II gleichzeitig auf, Nervte mich immer total wenn beides arbeitet)


----------



## Venom89 (29. Februar 2016)

Das macht der AVR alles automatisch. Habe selber auch einen Denon hier. Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2016)

Sweden1994 schrieb:


> AVR-X12W | Upgrade your Home Cinema setup - Denon
> So einer in etwa?


 jo, und da hast du unter anderem hinten einen "Subwoofer"-Anschluss Form einer Chinch-Buchse, und die passenden aktiven Subs haben dann auch so eine Buchse als Eingang, manche auch zwei, aber da muss man nicht an beide was anschließen (oft steht dann an einer der Buchsen auch "mono" dran). Der Denon zB hat 2x nen Ausgang für Sub mit 1 und 2 gekennzeichnet, so dass du auch zwei Subs anschließen kannst. Verbunden wird das mit einem Mono-Chinch-Kabel, du kannst aber theoretisch auch ein Stereo-Chinchkabel nehmen und dann nur den jeweils roten oder nur den jeweils weißen (bzw manchmal auch schwarzen) Stecker der Kabelenden nutzen. Etwas teurere Kabel könnten im Zweifel eine bessere Abschirmung haben und sind auch stabiler, aber ob man sich da ein "gutes" kaufen sollte oder auch ein billiges geht, wenn man keine Fehler damit hat, müssen andere beantworten, das weiß ich nicht.

Am AVR stellst du dann die Trennfrequenz ein, also die Frequenz, ab der Subwoofer die Töne spielen soll und nicht mehr die Boxen. zB bei 60Hz spielen die Boxen halt alles über und der Sub alles unter 60Hz. 


Und so oder so brauchst du halt auch Lautsprecherkabel. Das müssen keine teuren sein für 4-5€/Meter oder mehr, aber sie sollten Vollkupfer sein und 1,5-2,5mm² Querschnitt. Da bist du mit ca 1,50-2€ / Meter dabei. 

Wegen Pro Logic: an sich hat man ja heutzutage Digital-TV, selbst per Kabel sollte an sich jeder Anbieter zumindest die Öffentlich Rechtlichen auch digital kostenlos einspeisen. Und dann spielt Pro Logic keine Rolle mehr, sondern nutzt Dolby Digital aus dem TV-Signal, entweder per ARC (wenn der LCD das auch kann) oder einfach per digitalem optischen Kabel vom LCD zum AVR. Der AVR erkennt das dann auch.


@Venom: der eine Klipsch hier Klipsch R-1  SW Subwoofer schwarz: Amazon.de: Audio & HiFi  wozu hat der denn einen Trennfrequenzregler, welchen Sinn macht das? ^^ es wird doch schon am AVR getrennt, und nen Out hat der ja nicht, d.h. es geht nicht um das abtrennen, damit "der Rest" an höheren Frequenzen weitergeleitet wird... ^^


----------



## Sweden1994 (1. März 2016)

Habe heute mit einem näheren Händler telefoniert und ich werde mir in den nächsten Tagen mal ein paar Klipsch bzw. KEF Lautsprecher anhören. Dieser meinte am Telefon man bringt mit Klipsch/KEF und Marantz Receiver eine Kombo zusammen die in etwa meinem Budget entspricht. Mal sehen was mir der so anbietet und wie sich das ganze anhört.
Gehört Marantz und Denon nicht irgendwie zusammen?!
Zu Prologic II: Mein Teufel hat doch bei einigen Sendern eigentlich nur Stereo ausgegeben außer bei HD. Aber da ihr sagt ein Denon regelt das sowieso, dann ist mir das egal 


mfg


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2016)

Nicht jede Sendung ist ja in 5.1, aber WENN, dann wird die - wenn du den LCD digital verbindest und bei dessen Tonoptionen nix verstellt hast - auch korrekt ausgegeben werden.


----------



## Sweden1994 (1. März 2016)

Und wenn diese nicht in 5.1 ist, kann er dann das Stereo-Signal automatisch auf alle 5 LS+Sub aufteilen? Oder muss ich das dann eben manuell ansteuern?
Derzeit ist mein LCD über Optisch verbunden.


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2016)

Sweden1994 schrieb:


> Und wenn diese nicht in 5.1 ist, kann er dann das Stereo-Signal automatisch auf alle 5 LS+Sub aufteilen? Oder muss ich das dann eben manuell ansteuern?
> Derzeit ist mein LCD über Optisch verbunden.


  das kannst du dann am AVR einstellen, idR hast du ne Taste an der Fernbedienung, mit der Du einfach verschiedene Soundprogramme durchzappen kannst, auch welche, wo ein Stereo-Signal auf alle Boxen verteilt wird.


----------



## Venom89 (1. März 2016)

Nochmal: die Denon machen das AUTOMATISCH 



Herbboy schrieb:


> @Venom: der eine Klipsch hier Klipsch R-1 SW Subwoofer schwarz: Amazon.de: Audio & HiFi  wozu hat der denn einen Trennfrequenzregler, welchen Sinn macht das? ^^ es wird doch schon am AVR getrennt, und nen Out hat der ja nicht, d.h. es geht nicht um das abtrennen, damit "der Rest" an höheren Frequenzen weitergeleitet wird... ^^



Es gibt nicht nur AVRs 



Sweden1994 schrieb:


> Habe heute mit einem näheren Händler telefoniert und ich werde mir in den nächsten Tagen mal ein paar Klipsch bzw. KEF Lautsprecher anhören. Dieser meinte am Telefon man bringt mit Klipsch/KEF und Marantz Receiver eine Kombo zusammen die in etwa meinem Budget entspricht. Mal sehen was mir der so anbietet und wie sich das ganze anhört.
> Gehört Marantz und Denon nicht irgendwie zusammen?!



Nur mit Klipsch/Kef und marantz? Kurios mit Denon (ja Denon und marantz gehören zusammen) und Canton oder Pioneer und ...

Da wollte einer aber schlau tun ,

Wo kommst du denn her?

Würde dir empfehlen ruhig lange und ausgiebig deine Musik zu testen. Bei Klipsch war ich am Anfang begeistert, auf Dauer nervte der Hochton nur noch.


----------



## Sweden1994 (1. März 2016)

Hi!
Bin aus Österreich.
@Venom89: Welche Lautsprecher besitzt du den derzeit bzw. welche Marken findest du klanglich am besten (welche mein Preisbudget nicht komplett sprengen würden  )


----------



## Venom89 (1. März 2016)

Achso ok.

Ich habe die Nubert Nuline 284.

Ich würde dir Dali zB noch empfehlen.


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2016)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Es gibt nicht nur AVRs


 das ist klar, aber das nutzt doch bei Stereo nix, denn ein Stereoverstärker hat ja keine Trennfrequenz, so dass die Boxen dann auch das abbekommen, was an sich für den Sub gedacht ist - daher die Frage... ^^   oder stellt man dann am Sub das ein, was die Boxen gerade so nicht mehr schaffen?


----------



## Venom89 (1. März 2016)

Ist ja auch richtig so, hier handelt sich ja nicht um eine Trennfrequenz sondern um einen Tiefpass-Filter.


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2016)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Ist ja auch richtig so, hier handelt sich ja nicht um eine Trennfrequenz sondern um einen Tiefpass-Filter.


 Wo ist da der Unterschied? ^^  ein Tiefpassfilter lässt doch nur Töne unterhalb von X passieren, das IST doch eine Trennfrequenz, nur vlt keine ganz harte, sondern eher weichere, wobei ich jetzt nicht ganz weiß, ob bei einer Trennfrequenz "Mauerartig" ab X Hz direkt komplett Ende ist...? ^^


----------



## Icedaft (2. März 2016)

Letzteres wird von der Flankensteilheit bestimmt: 6,12,18,24dB...


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Letzteres wird von der Flankensteilheit bestimmt: 6,12,18,24dB...


 also, der TPFilter begrenzt "weicher", und die Trennfrequenz mach bei X Hz Schluss und Basta, korrekt?
 Ich kenne TPFilter aus der Musik, da isses ein eher weicher Übergang, je steiler desto "Wandartiger"


----------



## Icedaft (2. März 2016)

Richtig, je höher die Flankensteilheit des eingesetzten Filters, je "wandartiger" regelt die Weiche ab. Bei 6dB ist eher ein gemächlicher Abfall ab der Trennfrequenz zu bemerken, bei 48dB steht die Wand und kommt darüber oder darunter nichts mehr durch.


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Richtig, je höher die Flankensteilheit des eingesetzten Filters, je "wandartiger" regelt die Weiche ab. Bei 6dB ist eher ein gemächlicher Abfall ab der Trennfrequenz zu bemerken, bei 48dB steht die Wand und kommt darüber oder darunter nichts mehr durch.


  okay, dann lag ich da richtig - aber wo ist dann bei dem Klipsch-Sub der Unterschied zu einer Trennfrequenz? Denn eine Steilheit kann man da nicht einstellen, sondern nur eine Frequenz. Oder hat der halt eine feste Steilheit von zB 12dB ? Wenn es sehr steil wäre, dann wäre es ja wiederum eine Quasi-Trennfrequenz.


----------



## Icedaft (2. März 2016)

Besser erklärt, als ich das könnte... :

Crossover :: crossover :: ITWissen.info


----------



## Sweden1994 (2. März 2016)

Wie viel Watt Ausgansleistung wird den meiner Verstärker ca. benötigen?
Wenn ich mir diesen hier ansehe: AVR-X22  W | Add some serious power to your home theatre setup  - Denon
und mit diesen Vergleiche: Marantz DE | NR16 6
Hat der Denon doch viel mehr Leistung oder nicht? Was genau würde also zum beispiel für einen Marantz sprechen, wenn ein Denon mehr Leistung hat und von der selben Schmiede kommt? Ist da qualitativ ein so großer Unterschied, das der Denon trotz mehr Leistung/Funktionen günstiger ist?!

mfg


----------



## cap82 (3. März 2016)

Das kannst du getrost ignorieren, denn hier sind keine Messverfahren angegeben, bei der die Ausgangsleistung festgelegt wird.
Allerdings solltest du auch in deinem Fall ehrer den Manrantz SR5010 mit dem X2200 vergleichen.


----------



## Herbboy (3. März 2016)

Marantz gilt halt als "edler", aber keine Ahnung, ob das heutzutage immer noch so ist. Früher in den 1990er Jahren waren die idR sehr spärlich ausgestattet, dafür war der Klang dann besser im Vergleich zu anderen Verstärkern mit allem möglichen Pipapo, und der Einstieg zu Marantz war halt schon recht teuer, zumindest aus Schüler/Studentensicht im Vergleich zu Denon, Kenwood, Sony usw.    aber auf die Leistungsangaben musst du nicht zu sehr achten. In aller Regel gibt es an sich keinen AVR über 300€, der wirklich kritisch zu schwach wäre für die gängigen Lautsprecher, die auch preislich dazu passen.


----------



## Sweden1994 (3. März 2016)

Der Marantz (SR5010) gibt's ab gut 670€, den Denon (AVR-X2200W) ab ca. 500€.
Welcher Yamaha bzw. Onkyo wäre den da das Konkurenzrprodukt zu den oben genannten? Pioneer scheidet aus, da alleine schon die Ersteinrichtung lt. Areadvd entweder per PC oder App gemacht werden muss und das ist in meinen Augen einfach nur bescheuert... (Ich hoffe es ist bei Onkyo bzw. Yamaha nicht auch so, sonst fallen die auch noch weg)

mfg und vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!!!


----------



## Herbboy (3. März 2016)

Bei Onkyo sind vermutlich die beiden hier die Konkurrenz Onkyo TX-NR646 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   und Onkyo TX-NR747 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und bei Yamaha Yamaha RX-A750 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   und der Yamaha RX-V679 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

das sind halt die beiden jeweils neueren aktuellen Modelle für ca 500-700€. 


ps: bist du sicher, dass man es bei Pioneer nicht nur per AVR + LCD-TV konfigurieren kann?


----------



## Sweden1994 (3. März 2016)

Ok, vielen Dank!
Ein Onkyo kommt vl. auch noch in frage (mal sehen wie die in echt so aussehen und sich bedienen lassen), ein Yamaha eher nicht so. 
Du hast recht, der Pioneer lässt sich anscheinend wirklich auch über den TV konfigurieren.
Am Wochenende werde ich mal zu einem Hifi Händler in der Nähe fahren und mir die Klipsch und KEF und eventuell noch andere Marken anhören und dann werde ich euch berichten, wie sich das ganze so anhört!


----------



## Sweden1994 (5. März 2016)

Hallo nochmals!
War heute bei einem Hifi-Händler in der Nähe und habe mir ein paar verschiedene Klipsch und KEF Lautsprecher angehört.
Meine Eindrücke: Die Klipsch haben mir grundsätzlich sehr gut gefallen! Der Hochton ist am Anfang etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig gewesen (in der Anfangssequenz von der Hobbit wo Bilbo erzählt), nach ein bisschen Zeit habe ich das ganze aber nicht mehr als zu aufdringlich empfunden. Ist das Einbildung oder gewöhnt man sich daran? Vl. habe ich auch einfach bewusst nach Fehlern gesucht, ich weiß es nicht so genau 
Ich hoffe das sie mir nach längerer Zeit ebenfalls noch so gut gefallen, aber der Ersteindruck ist sehr gut!  
Gehört haben wir sowohl die Stand- als auch die Satelittenlautsprecher. Gefallen haben mir die Stand schon um einiges besser. (Ich hoffe jedoch, das sie nicht zu überdimensioniert für mein Zimmer sind/wären und sich keine Töne überschlagen?)
Die KEF sind mir preislich zu hoch gewesen, bzw. die in mein Budget passen würden sind nicht so ganz mein Fall...
Mein Händler hätte mir folgende Zusammenstellung(en) empfohlen:

Front: Klipsch R26-F
oder
Klipsch RP250
oder
Klipsch RP160

Center: Klipsch RP-440C

Rear: Klipsch R-14S

Subwoofer: Klipsch R-12SW

AVR: Marantz 1606 (oder Denon X2200W)

Was haltet ihr von dieser Zusammenstellung bzw. welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen? 

Ich freue mich auf euer Feedback! 

mfg und vielen Dank


----------



## Herbboy (5. März 2016)

naja, du hast probegehört, da müsstest DU das an sich entscheiden. Optimal wäre, wenn Du mit dem Händler vlt vereinbaren kannst, ob du die Vorführ-Standboxen testweise bei Dir aufbauen kannst, und wenn es okay ist, dann holst du halt die Standboxen, ansonsten die Regalversionen.  bzw. vlt. "darfst" du sogar neue Boxen mitnehmen, aufbauen und ggf zurückgeben? ^^


----------



## Sweden1994 (5. März 2016)

Der Händler hat folgendes gemeint: Er hat in seinem ca. 16m² großen Raum die selben Klipsch Standlautsprecher (also die RP250) und ist sehr zufrieden damit. 
Da sich aber jeder Raum akustisch anders verhält, müsste ich es wirklich ausprobieren um es 100% zu wissen was besser ist. Er meint aber das ich mit Standlautsprecher möglicherweise ein besseres Ergebnis erziele.
Wenn ich mich jetzt z.B. für Stand-LS entscheide und diese passen mir nicht, könnte ich diese auf Regal ohne Probleme umtauschen.
Das finde ich ist schonmal ein großes Plus was die Kundenorientierung des Händlers betrifft, das macht nicht jeder! 
Meine größten Bedenken habe ich einfach, ob sich die Stand-LS akustisch überschlagen können oder sich das klanglich irgendwie negativ auswirken kann in meinem doch relativ kleinem Zimmer...?


----------



## Venom89 (5. März 2016)

Also hast du jetzt nur Klipsch und Kef gehört? Dann würde ich noch woanders hinfahren. Standlautsprecher würde ich in deinem Raum ausschließen. Bei Filmen und spielen hast du dadurch keinen Mehrwert. Dann lieber 2 Subs.


----------



## Sweden1994 (5. März 2016)

Und eben Heco/Magnat. (wobei diese im Vergleich zum Klipsch in meinen Augen ein totaler Reinfall sind)
Meine Freundin möchte auf der Anlage hin und wieder auch gerne Musik hören und die hat nach 30 Sekunden Regallautsprecher hören (bzw. Standlautsprecher) sofort die Standlautsprecher haben wollen


----------



## Venom89 (6. März 2016)

Aber nicht in deinem Raum. Du kannst dir vermutlich gar nicht vorstellen wie stark der Raum dem Klang beeinflusst. Regal Lautsprecher in Verbindung mit Subwoofer gehört? Wurden die Lautsprecher eingepegelt? 

Bestell dir am besten mal ein paar nach Hause und teste dort.


----------



## Sweden1994 (6. März 2016)

Sind dann also Standlautsprecher einfach zu viel des guten was den Bass betrifft oder generell einfach ungeeignet für meinen Raum?
Weil wenn ich mir dieses Foto so ansehe, ist der Abstand bei mir auch nicht viel anders denke ich:
http://www.klipsch-direct.de/11715 004.jpg
(Ich hoffe ich darf das verlinken, wenn nicht bitte löschen!)


----------



## Venom89 (6. März 2016)

Nein das meine ich nicht sondern das du mit Regallautsprechern + 1 oder 2 Subs ein besseres Ergebnis bekommen würdest. Die Standlautsprecher sollten mindestens 30-50 cm von der Rückwand weg. Bei der Tiefe der Klipsch ist das in den meisten Wohnzimmern nicht möglich


----------



## Sweden1994 (6. März 2016)

Das mit dem Abstand müsste ich eigentlich schaffen. 
Ich habe es mal kurz mit einer PC Skizze probiert und das ganze würde dann in etwa so aussehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wäre diese Einteilung in etwa passend?


----------



## Icedaft (6. März 2016)

Ja, aber ohne die schräge Ausrichtung der Frontlautsprecher...


----------



## Sweden1994 (6. März 2016)

Ahhhh, ok danke! 
Seit mir jetzt bitte nicht böse wenn ich nochmals nachfrage, aber:
Warum würde ich mit Regallautsprechern+Sub eventuell ein besseres Ergebnis erzielen als mit Stand+Sub? Sind Standlautsprecher in der Regel nicht qualitativ besser ausgestattet?

mfg und vielen Dank für eure Geduld mit mir


----------



## Venom89 (6. März 2016)

Nein sind sie nicht. Das meiste Geld geht bei einem Stamdlautsprecher für das Gehäuse drauf. Daher bleibt gerade in der niedrigeren Preisklasse weniger für den Rest übrig. Du sagst ja selber das hauptsächlich Film + Spiel darüber laufen soll, in diesem Fall hast du keinen Vorteil durch die Standlautsprecher. Hinzu kommt dein winziger Raum. Das gesparte Geld würde ich in einen zweiten Sub investieren oder ein antimode.


----------



## Sweden1994 (6. März 2016)

Negativ würde es sich aber nicht äußern, oder? Ich möchte einfach nicht das sich irgendwie die Höhen/Tiefen überschlagen, dröhnen oder ähnliches...


----------



## Venom89 (6. März 2016)

Doch natürlich kann es das. Es kann durchaus passieren das sich Kompaktlautsprecher bei dir besser anhören als stand...


----------



## Sweden1994 (6. März 2016)

Ok, ich denke die RP160 werden es werden...
Gibt es da irgendwie einen bestimmten Standfuß zu den Lautsprechern oder sind die sowieso universal genormt?

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (6. März 2016)

Sweden1994 schrieb:


> Ok, ich denke die RP160 werden es werden...
> Gibt es da irgendwie einen bestimmten Standfuß zu den Lautsprechern oder sind die sowieso universal genormt?
> 
> mfg


 Du musst halt schauen, was für ein Standfläche die haben und wie viel kg sie tragen können. Theoretisch kannst du auch selber welche bauen mit ein paar Regalbrettern aus dem Baumarkt und ein paar Schrauben, so dass die doch vlt. 10-20€ das Stück kosten. Man muss das nur so planen, dass es auch stabil ist und nicht die Vibrationen zu sehr aufnimmt und vlt sogar den Sound leicht verändert.


----------



## Sweden1994 (6. März 2016)

Am liebsten wären mir fertige, da ich handwerklich nicht wirklich begabt bin bzw. einfach vom Design her.
Die fertigen kosten ja zum Teil 200-300€ für das Paar.
Da tut sich schon wieder der nächste Gedanke auf: Kompaktlautsprecher auf Standfüße packen und 200€ mehr ausgeben oder gleich Standlautsprecher holen und sozusagen etwas Kohle sparen?!
(mit den 250 bin ich ja auch schon bei an die 2000€ inkl. AV-Receiver, also gut 500€ über dem anfangs angepeilten Budget)


----------



## Herbboy (6. März 2016)

Sweden1994 schrieb:


> Am liebsten wären mir fertige, da ich handwerklich nicht wirklich begabt bin bzw. einfach vom Design her.
> Die fertigen kosten ja zum Teil 200-300€ für das Paar.
> Da tut sich schon wieder der nächste Gedanke auf: Kompaktlautsprecher auf Standfüße packen und 200€ mehr ausgeben oder gleich Standlautsprecher holen und sozusagen etwas Kohle sparen?!
> (mit den 250 bin ich ja auch schon bei an die 2000€ inkl. AV-Receiver, also gut 500€ über dem anfangs angepeilten Budget)



also, bei 200-300€ hast du aber dann Designerware oder zu den Boxen passende Modelle des Herstellers ^^    Ansonsten kommst du nämlich mit 40-60€ gut aus, zB 1 Paar Boxenstander V2L Black-Line * Langversion *: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor    oder  Paar BS28 High-End Boxen Lautsprecher Stander Stativ Glas/Aluminium Design mit vibrationsabsorbierenden Spikes (max. 1 kg): Amazon.de: Audio & HiFi   musst halt aufpassen, wie es mit der Höhe aussieht. Oder du kaufst Dir einfach in einem Möbelladen zwei kleine Regale, auf die die Boxen dann kommen, so dass die danach dann auf der passenden Höhe sind. Du könntest zb so was in der Art suchen in passender Höhe KALLAX Regal - Birkenachbildung  - IKEA  speziell dieses Quadrat wäre wohl zu niedrig, wenn man nur eines nimmt, aber zu hoch, wenn man zwei stapeln würde - könnte aber auch hinkommen, dass zwei aufeinander genau passen. Das mit dem Regal hat den Vorteil, dass du unter den Boxen auch was reintun könnest, zb CDs, DVDs, usw.  - man muss nur aufpassen, dass das Teil nicht als "falscher" Resonanzkörper zwischenfunkt.


----------



## Sweden1994 (11. März 2016)

Ok, vielen Dank!
Ich werde erstmal die Wände streichen, Möbel umstellen,...
Danach baue ich die Lautsprecher auf und werde ausgiebig testen!
Ich schätze so ca. 1-2 Monate kann ich euch dann mehr verraten 

mfg


----------

